# Baby budgies



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

Hi am writting because my budgies had babies and five of them ade it. I noticed like around mid week2 that the dad budgie wanted to mate again. So i removed mom and left the babies with dad. I wanted to know if i should take out the nesting box and leave the babies in a warm container in the cage with dad?
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please respond to the questions below:

Why did you allow your budgies to breed?
Do you have previous experience in breeding budgies?
How old are the two adult budgies?
What do you plan to do with the 5 offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?
Are you checking the babies regularly for splayed legs?
What diet are you giving the Dad at this time? 

Leave the nest box attached to the cage. The chicks will want to continue to use it.*
*The mother should be in a separate cage in a separate room from the other budgies at this point in time.*
*The Dad will feed and care for the babies until they are fully fledged and weaned.*

*I'd like to see pictures of your current cage set up with the nest box. 
Pictures of the adult birds and the babies would be great as well.*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

*Why did you allow your budgies to breed? I allowed them to breed because i wanted to have more budgies.
Do you have previous experience in breeding budgies?This is my first time with breeding them but i think im doing a good job. 
How old are the two adult budgies? Both adult budgies are more than a year old.
What do you plan to do with the 5 offspring? Actually i checked them today and there is 6 offspring. Smallest being a little more than 11-13 days old.
Do you have an Avian Vet?No i don't have one.
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?The nest does have a concave bottom. 
Are you checking the babies regularly for splayed legs?I took the babies out of the nest today and but them on a warm concave surface and they don't have splayed legs. They walk just fine and look clean and healthy.
What diet are you giving the Dad at this time? I am giving dad seed, millet, and greens. The babies are healthy and growing fast.

I wanted to know if its normal that the bigger budgies want to peek out of the nest and then fall down. Today this morning i checked them and they were fine. I went to go eat breakfast and i noticed that one budgie who was trying to peek out fell out of the nest. I picked him up and put him back in. Then i went to a doctor's appointment and my mom told me that while i was gone another budgie fell out and she put her back in. She doesn't know if it was the same one or not. I think this happened because he tried to peek and his other brothers accidentally pushed him out.
Please let me know what you think.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You indicate both adults are more than a year old -- are they also less than 4 years old?
How much research did you do before allowing these two budgies to breed and what did you use as reference materials?
How high in the cage is the nest box?
If the babies are falling out then you need to put layers of white paper towels or a soft towel on the bottom of the cage for them to land on.
How old are the oldest chicks?
How large is the cage you have the Father and the babies in? Length, Width, and Height
Are you parents involved in caring for the budgies?

If you are planning to keep all 6 offspring in addition to the Dad and the Mother, then it would be best to separate the budgies by gender once the babies are fully fledged and weaned.*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

Both adults are 1 year and 3 months old.
I researched a lot before i let ym birds breed. I used denny the budgie youtube channel. I also used different credible sources like this forum.
The nest is not too high from the ground so when the babies fall they don't recieve a hard drop.
The oldest chick is 20 days old. The smallest one is 12-13 days old.
The cage is not too big but not too small. It fits about 3-5 budgies.
My parents are helping me with taking care of the babies and the mom and dad.
I wanted to know that when the oldest budgie is fleged and weaned can i put him in the same cage as the mother or no?
Also can i handle the babies or will the dad get mad?
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, you should be handling the budgies. 

At around 20 days old, the chicks will start to move out of the nest. 
At this point, provide them with extra food to encourage weaning and a shallow bowl at the bottom of the cage for foraging. 
With so many small additions to the cage, it is best to add another water source. 
Now that the chicks are out and about, handle them as a regularly as they can, and teach them to perch on shoulders and fingers!

When the babies start getting feathered, you need to clean the nest box regularly. 
Remove the babies into a large bowl lined with a towel and scoop out the soiled bedding. 
Scrape the wood insert as needed and replace with fresh bedding. 
You may need to block the entrance to the nest box while you do this to prevent the Dad from coming into the box.

Check the babies every day for fixable developmental problems.
Check under the top mandible (beak) for a build up of food, which can cause an undershot beak. 
If you notice food stuck under the top mandible, remove gently and carefully with a toothpick.

Make sure the chicks are not developing splayed legs. 
If this is happening, try adding extra pine shavings. I
If a young baby develops splayed legs, the problem can be corrected because their bones are still forming.
If that occurs, let me know and I’ll direct you to the proper link.

When the chicks start coming out of the nest, provide a shallow dish of food on the bottom of the cage to facilitate weaning.
You can remove a 6 week old weaned chick from its father in the breeding cage. It should be put in a large cage reserved for young birds.
Do not put the chicks in with the Mother.

Provide lots of food, available in different places, especially in a dish on the bottom of the cage. 
Keep a close eye on newly removed chicks to make sure they are eating. Check their crops to make sure they are full before covering their cage at night.

Please read the links listed:
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Planned Co-Parenting in Raising Tame Chicks*

*Please give me the Length, Width, and Height of the cage.*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

I have three older baby budgies. One is 21 days old. Two are around 18-20 days old. Can i start putting food around them to encourage weaning? The other three babies have feathers but they are around 13-16 days old. So should they stay in the nest?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Put the food in the cage near the nest box where the he chicks can get to it when they venture out of the box. Don’t try to force any of the chicks to come out nor force them to stay in the box. Let them develop and come out as they are ready. *


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

How long does it take for a baby budgie to get used to the hand when handling?
It is normal for them to waddle their tale a little?
How long can i handle them before returning them to the cage?
Will dad get mad if he sees me handling his babies?
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read the information in the two links I put in Post #5 on this thread. 

The second link explains about handling the chicks. 

No, the Dad will not get mad that you are handling the chicks.

Please give me the Length, Width, and Height of the cage. This is the third time I’ve asked you to do so. *


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

oh im sorry the lengths are 36 inches long 24 inches high and 24 inches wide


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you. 
What are the dimensions of the cage you moved the mother budgie into?*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

the cage is the same size

I also wanted to ask if its ok if i regulary handle the budgie so they can get used to the hand and become tame? Or should i not handle them evryday


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can start handling the chicks for short periods of time once they are around 2-2.5 weeks old.
Make sure you wash your hands, and that your hands are not cold. 
You can hold each one for about 15 minutes at a time, and as they grow and feather up, you can extend this time little by little.
Do this every day.
*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

ok thank yoi


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

Hi i am writting this because i just got 6 new baby budgies from my pair of adult budgies. The oldest chick is 32 days today. And the smallest is 18 days. I wanted to know if it is normal that he is trying to fly but crashes into the walls a little and crash lands? His first flight was yesterday. And i also wanted to know if i can reunite him with his mother. I had to separate the mother when the oldest baby was 18 days old because dad wanted to breed again. 
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When the chicks start coming out of the nest, provide a shallow dish of food on the bottom of the cage to facilitate weaning.
You can remove a 6 week old weaned chick from its father in the breeding cage. 
It should be put in a large cage reserved for the young birds.

Do NOT put the chicks in with the Mother.*
*I told you this in a previous post already.

Are you talking about the 32 day old chick flying? You need to be careful that it does not injure itself when it "crashes".
If possible, hang sheets out about 2-3 inches away from the walls until the budgies get used to the room dimensions.
Put towels on the floor so if the budgie comes into the floor for a hard landing the landing is cushioned.*

*You need THREE cages at this point.
One that the Dad is in with the nest box and babies.
One that the Mom is in (in a DIFFERENT room)
One for the babies to be put in when they are fully weaned.*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

What if i can't buy another cage at the moment? Can i leave the weaned babies in the cage with dad. I mean the cage is meant to hold 10-12 budgies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This is why you should never allow birds to breed when you have not fully researched and prepared. 

For now, leave the chicks with the Dad. *


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

JaydenMont422854 said:


> What if i can't buy another cage at the moment? Can i leave the weaned babies in the cage with dad. I mean the cage is meant to hold 10-12 budgies


Which cage is meant to hold 10-12 budgies? Certainly not the one you describe as being 36x24x24. No more than two budgies should be maintained in a cage that size.


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

Hi am writting because my budgies had babies and five of them ade it. I noticed like around mid week2 that the dad budgie wanted to mate again. So i removed mom and left the babies with dad. I wanted to know if i should take out the nesting box and leave the babies in a warm container in the cage with dad?
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please respond to the questions below:

Why did you allow your budgies to breed?
Do you have previous experience in breeding budgies?
How old are the two adult budgies?
What do you plan to do with the 5 offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?
Are you checking the babies regularly for splayed legs?
What diet are you giving the Dad at this time? 

Leave the nest box attached to the cage. The chicks will want to continue to use it.*
*The mother should be in a separate cage in a separate room from the other budgies at this point in time.*
*The Dad will feed and care for the babies until they are fully fledged and weaned.*

*I'd like to see pictures of your current cage set up with the nest box. 
Pictures of the adult birds and the babies would be great as well.*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

*Why did you allow your budgies to breed? I allowed them to breed because i wanted to have more budgies.
Do you have previous experience in breeding budgies?This is my first time with breeding them but i think im doing a good job. 
How old are the two adult budgies? Both adult budgies are more than a year old.
What do you plan to do with the 5 offspring? Actually i checked them today and there is 6 offspring. Smallest being a little more than 11-13 days old.
Do you have an Avian Vet?No i don't have one.
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?The nest does have a concave bottom. 
Are you checking the babies regularly for splayed legs?I took the babies out of the nest today and but them on a warm concave surface and they don't have splayed legs. They walk just fine and look clean and healthy.
What diet are you giving the Dad at this time? I am giving dad seed, millet, and greens. The babies are healthy and growing fast.

I wanted to know if its normal that the bigger budgies want to peek out of the nest and then fall down. Today this morning i checked them and they were fine. I went to go eat breakfast and i noticed that one budgie who was trying to peek out fell out of the nest. I picked him up and put him back in. Then i went to a doctor's appointment and my mom told me that while i was gone another budgie fell out and she put her back in. She doesn't know if it was the same one or not. I think this happened because he tried to peek and his other brothers accidentally pushed him out.
Please let me know what you think.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You indicate both adults are more than a year old -- are they also less than 4 years old?
How much research did you do before allowing these two budgies to breed and what did you use as reference materials?
How high in the cage is the nest box?
If the babies are falling out then you need to put layers of white paper towels or a soft towel on the bottom of the cage for them to land on.
How old are the oldest chicks?
How large is the cage you have the Father and the babies in? Length, Width, and Height
Are you parents involved in caring for the budgies?

If you are planning to keep all 6 offspring in addition to the Dad and the Mother, then it would be best to separate the budgies by gender once the babies are fully fledged and weaned.*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

Both adults are 1 year and 3 months old.
I researched a lot before i let ym birds breed. I used denny the budgie youtube channel. I also used different credible sources like this forum.
The nest is not too high from the ground so when the babies fall they don't recieve a hard drop.
The oldest chick is 20 days old. The smallest one is 12-13 days old.
The cage is not too big but not too small. It fits about 3-5 budgies.
My parents are helping me with taking care of the babies and the mom and dad.
I wanted to know that when the oldest budgie is fleged and weaned can i put him in the same cage as the mother or no?
Also can i handle the babies or will the dad get mad?
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, you should be handling the budgies. 

At around 20 days old, the chicks will start to move out of the nest. 
At this point, provide them with extra food to encourage weaning and a shallow bowl at the bottom of the cage for foraging. 
With so many small additions to the cage, it is best to add another water source. 
Now that the chicks are out and about, handle them as a regularly as they can, and teach them to perch on shoulders and fingers!

When the babies start getting feathered, you need to clean the nest box regularly. 
Remove the babies into a large bowl lined with a towel and scoop out the soiled bedding. 
Scrape the wood insert as needed and replace with fresh bedding. 
You may need to block the entrance to the nest box while you do this to prevent the Dad from coming into the box.

Check the babies every day for fixable developmental problems.
Check under the top mandible (beak) for a build up of food, which can cause an undershot beak. 
If you notice food stuck under the top mandible, remove gently and carefully with a toothpick.

Make sure the chicks are not developing splayed legs. 
If this is happening, try adding extra pine shavings. I
If a young baby develops splayed legs, the problem can be corrected because their bones are still forming.
If that occurs, let me know and I’ll direct you to the proper link.

When the chicks start coming out of the nest, provide a shallow dish of food on the bottom of the cage to facilitate weaning.
You can remove a 6 week old weaned chick from its father in the breeding cage. It should be put in a large cage reserved for young birds.
Do not put the chicks in with the Mother.

Provide lots of food, available in different places, especially in a dish on the bottom of the cage. 
Keep a close eye on newly removed chicks to make sure they are eating. Check their crops to make sure they are full before covering their cage at night.

Please read the links listed:
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Planned Co-Parenting in Raising Tame Chicks*

*Please give me the Length, Width, and Height of the cage.*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

I have three older baby budgies. One is 21 days old. Two are around 18-20 days old. Can i start putting food around them to encourage weaning? The other three babies have feathers but they are around 13-16 days old. So should they stay in the nest?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Put the food in the cage near the nest box where the he chicks can get to it when they venture out of the box. Don’t try to force any of the chicks to come out nor force them to stay in the box. Let them develop and come out as they are ready. *


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

How long does it take for a baby budgie to get used to the hand when handling?
It is normal for them to waddle their tale a little?
How long can i handle them before returning them to the cage?
Will dad get mad if he sees me handling his babies?
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read the information in the two links I put in Post #5 on this thread. 

The second link explains about handling the chicks. 

No, the Dad will not get mad that you are handling the chicks.

Please give me the Length, Width, and Height of the cage. This is the third time I’ve asked you to do so. *


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

oh im sorry the lengths are 36 inches long 24 inches high and 24 inches wide


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you. 
What are the dimensions of the cage you moved the mother budgie into?*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

the cage is the same size

I also wanted to ask if its ok if i regulary handle the budgie so they can get used to the hand and become tame? Or should i not handle them evryday


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can start handling the chicks for short periods of time once they are around 2-2.5 weeks old.
Make sure you wash your hands, and that your hands are not cold. 
You can hold each one for about 15 minutes at a time, and as they grow and feather up, you can extend this time little by little.
Do this every day.
*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

ok thank yoi


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

Hi i am writting this because i just got 6 new baby budgies from my pair of adult budgies. The oldest chick is 32 days today. And the smallest is 18 days. I wanted to know if it is normal that he is trying to fly but crashes into the walls a little and crash lands? His first flight was yesterday. And i also wanted to know if i can reunite him with his mother. I had to separate the mother when the oldest baby was 18 days old because dad wanted to breed again. 
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When the chicks start coming out of the nest, provide a shallow dish of food on the bottom of the cage to facilitate weaning.
You can remove a 6 week old weaned chick from its father in the breeding cage. 
It should be put in a large cage reserved for the young birds.

Do NOT put the chicks in with the Mother.*
*I told you this in a previous post already.

Are you talking about the 32 day old chick flying? You need to be careful that it does not injure itself when it "crashes".
If possible, hang sheets out about 2-3 inches away from the walls until the budgies get used to the room dimensions.
Put towels on the floor so if the budgie comes into the floor for a hard landing the landing is cushioned.*

*You need THREE cages at this point.
One that the Dad is in with the nest box and babies.
One that the Mom is in (in a DIFFERENT room)
One for the babies to be put in when they are fully weaned.*


----------



## JaydenMont422854 (12 mo ago)

What if i can't buy another cage at the moment? Can i leave the weaned babies in the cage with dad. I mean the cage is meant to hold 10-12 budgies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This is why you should never allow birds to breed when you have not fully researched and prepared. 

For now, leave the chicks with the Dad. *


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

JaydenMont422854 said:


> What if i can't buy another cage at the moment? Can i leave the weaned babies in the cage with dad. I mean the cage is meant to hold 10-12 budgies


Which cage is meant to hold 10-12 budgies? Certainly not the one you describe as being 36x24x24. No more than two budgies should be maintained in a cage that size.


----------

